# Goodbye, Trix!!!



## bunnyman666

After twelve years of being my bestest little pal, Trix has hopped onto the Rainbow bridge. As you well know from her posts in the bunny chat section, she was a plucky little something. She loved playing kill the doo rag, and got me through some downright rough times, including cheering us up when we returned from England for my Father in law's funeral. 

She was the cockiest and downright most confident rabbit I have ever known, and in her last few days defiantly wanted to eat her treats and get a cuddle from her dad. This was the rabbit who loved car rides, loved listening to her dad play drums, and barked at dogs. She would even try to herd my in the hall way. 

Binky free, little one! Kill lots of doo rags, my little pooper!!!!


----------



## stevesmum

What an awesome fantabulous rabbit!! Be free pretty girl 
I hope you are doing ok *hugs*


----------



## BlazeBunnies

binky free trix
you were an amazing bunny and you will be missed, i loved hearing your stories :in tears:


----------



## MiniLopMad

Oh no, I loved seeing all the posts about Trix  I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. R.I.P beautiful girl, binky free forever <3


----------



## bunnyman666

A story about my avatar: Trix and I were having such a good time playing kill the doo rag. She flopped on her conquest, then I got the iPad. When she saw that I was going to take a pic, she get up and covered her doo rag, as in saying "My doo rag!!!! Mine mine mine!!!!"

Here is the picture my avatar came from:


----------



## MiniLopMad

Aw, that's so sweet. She sounded like an amazing bun


----------



## Akzholedent

She's so beautiful. *hugs*


----------



## BlazeBunnies

aw what a cutie... she sounds like an amazing bunny


----------



## Lokin4AReason

may you have fun w/ our loved one(s) up there trix, binky away =0)


----------



## pani

Oh Trix!!  I'm going to miss her bunny chat posts and gorgeous pictures. Binky free, sweet girl!! :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## bunnyman666

My goodness- all this support from my bunny friends!!! Thank you very much!!!

We all think our animals are special. I do NOT want to make her out to be better than anyone else's bunny, just different. I hope I had conveyed through the bunny chat forum that she was one part sweet, one part bugger, and two parts loyal to her chosen human. She could have been a handful. I realise she was once in a lifetime, and I had won that lottery. 

I am still in shock, as she had lived so long that I was planning milestone events involving her, as she was just chugging along famously. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BlazeBunnies

every bun is special in there own way and in there humans eyes the best  its hard when you lose a bun and one that meant so much. this reminds me of my mocha girl


----------



## Azerane

Awww, no. Not Trix  I'm so very sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences and bunny cuddles from Bandit.


----------



## brent

Reading about Trix brought tears to my eyes. It was in March that we lost Hip Hop . He had a long life , 13 yrs. We have a new furry friend Sadie. Peace out Brent and Sharon


----------



## Morning_Snow

I saw about her passing on another post and it just brought me to tears. I loved reading about her even if I didn't always comment/chat. She was definitely a special bunny and had a place even in my heart! Binky free Trix!


----------

